# Triplet Moms Out There? HELP!!



## AustinGurrl

Hi Ladies! I am new to this board as we just learned yesterday that we are pg with triplets! Still in SHOCK..

My story - I am 38 & DH is 39. Married for 1-1/2 years and were trying for our first child for both. Diagnosed unexplained infertility & after referral to FS, became pg on injectables with IUI.... 

At appt yesterday, we saw and heard all three heartbeats... all strong, around 150 bpm... 
2 were bigger, 12.5 & 12.1 (7weeks, 3 days ~) and one smaller, 8.7 (6 weeks, 6 days)... 

oh my Lord.... I am terrified. Doctor was quite surprised and said my 38-yr-ovaries really beat the odds... I had only released 3 eggs, so odds of ALL three fertilizing and implanting are crazy.... Dr. said there is really nothing to do now but wait and see how they progress... and to TRIPLE my folic acid... will see me in 2 weeks for another scan. 

DH was there & stunned too... He met me back at home with 3 dozen roses and card that just said "WOW! I love you...."

Any moms of multiples that can offer any bit of advice? I am desperate for more info now... And just really scared as I know it definitely changes things and I was high risk to begin with due to age....

TIA!!


----------



## stephwiggy

Just wanted to congratulate u.


----------



## ahbon

major congratulations to you but sorry can't help, twins was a big shock to start but now can't wait! :)


----------



## ni2ki

Wow! Huge Congratulations to you and your husband! Major shock i bet! Sorry i cant help with triplets . But i wish you all the best and a happy and healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## v2007

Congrats on 3 :baby:

V xxx


----------



## jakey1

Can't help I'm afraid but a huge congratulations to you and your DH - how exciting xx


----------



## Mea

Congratulations, again i am sorry i cant help but i am having twins, but there is one lady on here who had triplets about 3 months ago i have seen her on here recently so hopefully she will reply to you soon.


----------



## chetnaz

Awww the bit about your hubby giving you 3 dozen roses nearly made me cry! (must be my hormones!) Congrats hun, so happy for you. I cannot give you much advice I'm afraid as I have twins. There is a lovely lady here with triplets though (i think her name is Jenna if i'm not mistaken) who had her triplets at 33 weeks and think they are all doing great. You can search for her on the search engine bit on here and PM her maybe? The only other thing I can say is please try not to worry, don't google anything (i scared the crap out of myself by googling identical twin pregnancies and reading about all the bad things that can happen) and listen to your body. Plenty of rest! Let us know how you get on x


----------



## _Vicky_

wow congratulations - only twins here but here is the link to Jessas triplet journal xxx
https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-journals/449884-jessas-triplet-parenting-journal.html


----------



## DawnMN26

OMG congrats!!
I too am 38 years old, did injectibles with IUI & it took on the first try.
I too had 3 eggs mature, and two took!
OMG can't believe all 3 of urs took! That is wonderful news!
Sorry can't help u out with triplets!
Welcome! I am still in shock that we are having twins, still excited, nervous & scared! haha


----------



## BeckyD

All I can say is congratulations. 
We were probably all in shock when we found out it was twins so I can imagine it is even more of a shock for triplets. 
Hope it all goes smoothly.
x


----------



## Laura2919

Congratulations! There is one lady I know of on here with triplets.. I am sure when she sees she will comment


----------



## twinmummy06

im no help as i only have twins but i wanted to send you a huge congratulations!!!


----------



## Laura2919

chetnaz said:


> Awww the bit about your hubby giving you 3 dozen roses nearly made me cry! (must be my hormones!) Congrats hun, so happy for you. I cannot give you much advice I'm afraid as I have twins. There is a lovely lady here with triplets though (i think her name is Jenna if i'm not mistaken) who had her triplets at 33 weeks and think they are all doing great. You can search for her on the search engine bit on here and PM her maybe? The only other thing I can say is please try not to worry, don't google anything (i scared the crap out of myself by googling identical twin pregnancies and reading about all the bad things that can happen) and listen to your body. Plenty of rest! Let us know how you get on x

Jessa her name is I think xx


----------



## lizziedripping

hi hun, and congrats..............lovely news!!!

I didn't have triplets, but had a very high risk twin pregnancy with an incompetent cervix and cervical stitch. Don't let everyone scare you darlin, you can do this and with plenty of rest, tlc and positive thoughts you have a very good chance of making it. My boys were big (16Ibs total), but despite this and my very dodgy cervix, I still made it all the way to 38wks against the odds - you can too. Take care, and I'm sure Jessa will be along soon to share her story xxx


----------



## billy2mm

massive congrats hun!!

have a read of jessa's pregnancy journal that will be the best place to start i think lol.


----------



## Jessa

I'm here! As you can imagine, I don't get on BnB as often as I once did and didn't see this until now! :D

First of, congrats! I know that it can seem daunting, but there are so many great stories of women who have had triplets and they do just fine.

My babies -- Eli, Marley, and Leah -- were born at 33w5d weighing about 5lbs each. They are now just over four months old and weigh 11lbs8oz, 13lbs2oz, and 14lbs4oz. It's challenging and crazy all the time, but SO worth it!

If you search back through the pregnancy journal section, you'll find mine. I recorded all my feelings, appointments, etc there. The link might also be in my siggy, but I can't remember. :haha:

I also find THIS website helpful. It's strictly triplet moms and moms-to-be.

Feel free to message me anytime. I'm willing to answer any questions, give you encouragement, etc, etc. :hugs:


----------



## MomOfTriplets

Hi,

I'm a mom of 6mth old triplets, conceived naturally.
I was in shock too when I first knew it because there isn't any family history of multiples from mine / hubby side.

Do ask, and I'll try my best to share my experience. :)


----------



## trixie79

hi, i was pregnant with triplets, naturally. i lost my 3 girls on x-mas eve at 23+3 weeks. my advice to you is not to panic as i feel alot of my time was worrying abt how i would cope. just enjoy it....mind you the pregnancy part wasnt easy, but just wish i enjoyed it more. i had an infection.....bacterial vaginitis, so make sure you have good vaginal care. 
i wish you all the luck in the world.....enjoy x


----------



## darkNlovely

Oh my congrats hun...I almost fainted when they told me twins so I can't imagine what my reaction would have been if it were triplets.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Congrats! There was also a teen mum, Ashley, who had triplets last year. I don't think she gets on here much anymore, but I've got her on fb and all three girls are doing great!

She's 19(?), single, and has a 3 year old son. If she can do it so can you! :hugs:


----------



## Alexapoo

I can't help you too much, but we can compare and enjoy (hopefully_ our pregnancies together as I am 13 weeks pregnant with triplets also. Never in my wildest dreams did I think I'd have 3 at one time! I have 3 older kids, but have never been pregnant with 3 at once. I was in shock too, but am so excited now. How have you been?


----------



## stargirl98226

Congrats! I only just found out im 8w2d with triplets. How has your pregnancy been going?


----------



## knitbit

Congratulations! I'm 38 and pregnant with twins. We only have age in common, lol. A friend of ours had quads, and now that they are older they are way easier. Just imagine, they will all be into similar things at the same time!


----------



## Alexapoo

Oh wow, we really need a thread of our own! More and more triplet moms out there! Maybe we ca make it for twins too ;) I think I will start one if you wanna join so everyone can commiserate. I don;t know where Austingurl went!


----------



## lms

hi I am also a mommy to be with triplets. I'm only 18 ans wasn't on any fertility drugs. I am also having all girls. I'm recently 27 weeks and have been in the hospital since I was 24 weeks on bedrest due to a very short cervix.


----------

